# Tell Me About It...



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

For those of you who have dealt with an addict, please tell me about it. I'm really not sure what I'm dealing with in my situation. Huge sums of money have been taken from our business by my estranged husband. Oh, he was sneaky with it. Now that he has been caught, he shows no remorse. It was so bad we couldn't pay vendors. This could have been going on for at least three years. Although he has taken all this money, his checking account is overdrawn and his bills are not being paid. I know he has OCD tendencies--spending 4 to 6 hours a day on FB is a clear indication there. Now I'm wondering exactly which "monkey is on his back". I'm sure some of you can give some insight here. It's definitely new territory for me.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

At one time I was married ( when very young) to man that drank heavily. He was also violent and held guns on me.

He made me drive one time while he sat in the back seat, holding a gun on me. He said he was going to take me somewhere and kill me. 
I was driving past a police station
and

I drove through the front doors of the police station.
yep, half the car was in the building !

and he was trapped inside with the gun. I told the police what happened and they put him in jail.



wow, was that scary. 
I was very careful after that who I married.

so much so that I did not marry again for a long time.

I believe he was crazy because he drank and he was a bonofide alcoholic. He was not in his right mind and very abusive/ controlling.
So much so, he felt he could dictate if I lived or died.

I got the hell away from him and did have to move out of state to do so because he was going to follow me if he could. I had to make sure he could not find me.
Many decades later now, he is just a big loser ( and still a drunk from what I hear) who lives in some efficency apartment and on disability because he's insane.
yuck...
he makes me sick to think about.

As far as your ex and which monkey is on his back...
you shouldn't worry about it and just do what you have to... to seperate legally from him.


----------

